# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  > Шифровальщики  >  RiskTool.Win32.Crypter.ic помогите

## Nedman

Доброго времени суток. такая проблема, огромное количество файлов оказалось зашифровано (расширение .crypted), в лаборатории Касперского поблагодарили за оказанную помощь в нахождении новой вредоносной программы и внесли ее в обновление базы, но проблема осталась, файлы так и зашифрованы, скажите пожалуйста, на сколько вероятно расшифровать данные файлы. Есть Cipher.exe - так понимаю, сам шифровщик, и есть зашифрованные файлы.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

